

Free Email Client for Business - srkiranraj

As Google has shutdown free productive apps for business how many have been affected by this decision. What are the other best productive apps of Google that you will be missing?
Is there any other player who provides free service for small business?
======
iamcurio
Google has always been a sweet solution for small business. I was hoping that
there was another free service out there also. At the moment it looks like
there is no way around paying for it, unless you're using your server for
emails.

Even ymail is charging for businesses.

